# KINDLE DXG: I thought whispernet was free, why am I being charged?



## blue13x (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi, I just got my Kindle DXG and love it. We have a home in Miami and in the Caribbean. So ofcourse I took my new kindle with me thinking that it's 3G world wireless so i can surf and get my subscriptions everywhere.
I get this notice saying:
"Additional fees apply for receiving some items using 3G Wireless outside the US:
-For subscriptions, you can continue to receive all of your newspapers, magazines and blogs via Whispernet 3G for a weekly fee of 4.99
-For personal docs delivered to your kindle via whipser 3G.
These is No charge to use Whispernet 3G wireless outisde the US to receive books, receive single periodicals issues, access archived item, browse the kindle store or use the Kindle experimental browser.

So from what I understand, books,surfing are free? But I have to pay an extra if I want to receive my NYT EVERYDAY

Am I missing something?


----------



## lanfearl (Jul 28, 2010)

If you are in the US it is all free. Don't leave the US


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

When you are out of the USA do you reset your "home country" to wherever you are? that may be the reason.


----------



## blue13x (Aug 1, 2010)

From what I understand after calling Amazon: Webbrowsing is free, receiving of books and SINGLE-issue magazines are free.
But subscription to magazines or newspapers will cost $4.99 a week.

Is there anyway around this?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I dont think there is.  If you change your country in your account while you are overseas, then you will either not be able to subscribe to that subscription due to copyright, or if you are able to, it will be more expensive anyway.  Amazon calls it free whispernet to Internationals, but it isnt, as the price of the books are always $2 more expensive than in the US.  Funny that.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Scroll about two-thirds down this Amazon help page for some explanation of Whispernet international delivery fees:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200375910


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

or since you live in the US also, just leave your home country set to USA.


----------



## blue13x (Aug 1, 2010)

Since I have a credit card/home in the other country, could I just change the Address to that country and not get that $4.99 fee?


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

blue13x said:


> Am I missing something?


Yip. Us folks outside the US have to sponsor 3G usage for folks in the US.


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Congrats on ur Kindle DXG


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The delivery over the whispernet is free. The NY Times subscription is not. Magazines and Newspapers are sold in the same way they would be if you were buying the paper version. You would not get free copies of the NY Times delivered to your house, you are not going to get the Kindle version of the NYTimes for free. You can access the NY Times webpage using the browser for free. I have heard it is best to use mobile phone versions on the web browser.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> The delivery over the whispernet is free. The NY Times subscription is not. Magazines and Newspapers are sold in the same way they would be if you were buying the paper version. You would not get free copies of the NY Times delivered to your house, you are not going to get the Kindle version of the NYTimes for free. You can access the NY Times webpage using the browser for free. I have heard it is best to use mobile phone versions on the web browser.


blue13x quotes Amazon, "_Additional_ fees apply for receiving some items using 3G Wireless outside the US . . . ."

And he says, "But I have to pay an _extra_ if I want to receive my NYT EVERYDAY"

I take it he's talking about more than the normal fee for NY Times cost / delivery to Kindle.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Ahhh ok. I did not read it that way.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> blue13x quotes Amazon, "_Additional_ fees apply for receiving some items using 3G Wireless outside the US . . . ."
> 
> And he says, "But I have to pay an _extra_ if I want to receive my NYT EVERYDAY"
> 
> I take it he's talking about more than the normal fee for NY Times cost / delivery to Kindle.


Yes. . .when Amazon went Global, overseas delivery costs for US persons, previously not even an option, became something they had to account for. The solution is to charge, essentially, a delivery fee.

I expect you'd pay more to get the NY Times delivered daily overseas in paper format too. . . . .


----------



## blue13x (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok I did a bit more hunting around and this is what I found:
-Websurfing, social media, books delivered overseas are free
-Delivery of subscriptions of magazine/newspapers is 4.99 a week.

The best way around this is to either:
-Turn of your wireless on the kindle and download the issue from "manage my kindle" and transfer via PC
-I you are going to stay for longer periods and you have a credit card from that other country you could: change your country to that county and that way bypass the 4.99 charge. But NYT overseas subscriptions is around  the $30.

Hope that helps.


----------



## blue13x (Aug 1, 2010)

Also a little review on the DXG:
-I can not imagine using a smaller screen and its not heavy at all. 
-the color makes it look alot nicer and expensive compared to the white dx. Wont get dirty as easy as the white version
-Reception seems to be very good
-The screen is extremely clear, and has a weird almost glowing effect to it, as if giving light. But thats just your eyes playing tricks.
-Having such a large screen is a real treat, but this is a 2 hand  reading device which is fine for me.
-PDF and newspapers is where this thing really shines.
-The buttons make less noise compared to the older dx.
-I really love the social media part.
-This thing gets lots and lots and lots of attention.
-Does not feel electronic, gives almost 95% of a real book. Has an almost organic feel to it, compared to the ipad which feels very electronic. This should appeal also to the non-techie crowd.

I'm just waiting for my Oberon tree of life case to get here to make my kindle complete. Another friend is coming down to the caribbean and let them bring it for me. Can't wait.


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

I am in Canada and have a white DX
will I be charged.......
I hope not!


----------



## natgomez22 (Nov 4, 2009)

cocod2 said:


> I am in Canada and have a white DX
> will I be charged.......
> I hope not!


If I'm not mistaken, if your kindle is registered to a country different from USA, then the delivery fee of books, magazines or subscriptions should already be included in the price (you'll see free books in the US store usually cost about $2 more in other countries). If your kindle is registered in the US and you're living in Canada, then the rules mentioned in blue13x's post apply.


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

I registered at amazon.com
and when i buy a book the only extra charge is the exchange rate.....
that is all I have seen on my visa..
i havent seen anything extra


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

cocod2 said:


> I registered at amazon.com
> and when i buy a book the only extra charge is the exchange rate.....
> that is all I have seen on my visa..
> i havent seen anything extra


Log out of Amazon, change your country to US (it sees you as non-US with note on the LHS of the page after logging out). Now go and look at the price of the book you've just bought.


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

I logged out as you said and you are right!
The book I ordered was $8.22
I was charged $10.22
and when I looked at my visa account I was charged 
$11.40 when it was converted to canadian funds.

so I guess there is nothing we as Canadian could do about this..

Coco


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

ok CS said.
in the book I bought. for 10.82 there was a download of availability
and so the country I am in Canada will be charged that.....
she was very confused and i had a hard time understanding her
but she is reimbursing me the 2.82...  for this time ONLY
so next time i order a book I should check the logged in price
and then the logged out price
and if different then call Kindle CS

then she transferred me to the kindle specialist and this is what happened...
he said it was a mistake.. and he checked 
he said everyone will be charged the two dollar fee if your account is from canada

they said if we canadians change our status to usa it is ok...BUT ONE WOULD NEED A USA ADDRESS to do this.......
by the way as she spoke I was typing all she said...... to make sure I got it all.....  did i make sense

so we will always pay the extra 2 dollars. unless we put our status
as USA and have a USA ADDRESS WITH IT..


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

cocod2 said:


> unless we put our status
> as USA and have a USA ADDRESS WITH IT..


It's even worse: the credit card you use for Amazon purchases must be billed to your US address.


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

yup and I dont have a usa credit card
so be it....... until they do something about this.....
I will survive


----------

